# Detailer in northern ireland



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone know of a gud detailer in northern ireland ? Ive tried googlin it tho not cumin up with much and lookin sum1 thats really gud and word of mouth speaks volume hence tryn on here to see wot u guys think :driver:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163969


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Won't let me pm until 10 posts sorry, as to what area I'm in it's Antrim, is it better that the detailed has workshop as in for lights to make sure swirls etc are out instead of using normal light ?


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

jay_m3 said:


> Won't let me pm until 10 posts sorry, as to what area I'm in it's Antrim, is it better that the detailed has workshop as in for lights to make sure swirls etc are out instead of using normal light ?


There are lots of good detailers around the Antrim area obviously OCD NI are contrubitors on the site and do a super job there are people a lot closer to you if you just search round:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

OCD NI 

Daz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Wots OCD website ? Word of mouth sold volumes as I said and I want the best as we all do for our cars, don't min the travel ie Belfast ballymena, wudnt want to settle on one just as it's handy to me so all input is helpfull guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ocd-ni.com/

he's a supporter on here, unlike whoevers tried PM'ing you (which they should'nt be doing )


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> OCD NI
> 
> Daz.





-Kev- said:


> http://www.ocd-ni.com/
> 
> he's a supporter on here, unlike whoevers tried PM'ing you (which they should'nt be doing )


Ronnie gets my vote also. Top guy and treats every car like his own.
You will not be disappointed in his level of service.
Gordon.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.ocd-ni.com/
> 
> he's a supporter on here, unlike whoevers tried PM'ing you (which they should'nt be doing )


Think the OP was trying to get in touch via PM, but if you're right, then point well made.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Ronnie gets my vote also. Top guy and treats every car like his own.
> You will not be disappointed in his level of service.
> Gordon.


Good call Gordon:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey all Thanks for the vote of confidence, much appreciated.. Jay if you want to, give me a call and we can discuss what it is you are after and I can take you through your options.

My number is 07784258006.

Check out our facebook page for all our work as the website needs updating with our more recent work. if you go to our facebook page and look in the photographs you will see a lot of our work also if you search my name on here in both the studio and showroom you will see what we can do. Also John from B&B Autostyle is excellent and is mobile if travelling to Tandragee is too far tell him I sent you!

here is a link to our Facebook page:

www.facebook.com/ocdni


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

thanxs ronnie got number and will ring u for a


----------

